# Is anyone familiar with this food? Furry Foodie



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Hello, everyone,

While I happily and impatiently wait for my fuzzball Rolf to be old enough to bring home, I am researching everything from doggie seat belts to food.

I have already decided I am going to feed raw. I have lots of questions, and here is my first one. 
Is anyone familiar with this food? 

The Furry Foodie?

I like that it is ready to feed. 

I do think it is expensive. How much more expensive is this than the combos you are serving?

How does it look to you, is it nutritionally sound, and has anyone fed this? 
Thank you!


----------



## tmnamba (May 4, 2010)

I haven't ever heard of it before. 

Personally one thing that I wouldn't like about it is the fact that it is frozen into nugget like slices. 

If I were to feed raw (which I don't mainly due to the time needed to do so) I would rather have more of a variety in texture and density.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

It is WAY more expensive then anything I am feeding. First of all you don't know how much of each thing they are putting in there for instance how much bone how much organ etc... I HATE that they add other proteins to the diets. For example their rabbit has rabbit meat then has chicken liver and chicken necks in it.. what if a dog has a chicken allergy pretty much everything (even the turkey) has chicken in it for no reason if it is for a certain protein I just want that protein. They are using cheap pieces (chicken liver and neck which are around 10-15 cents per lb) and charging insane prices. Even a boneless skinless chicken breast only runs around $1-2 a lb depending where you live (without buying in bulk) and they want around 7x that.

I couldn't believe their human stuff... $9 for a lb of chicken leg quarters I get them for .45 a lb just insanity. Anyways, I prefer to make all of my food for the dogs because I want to know for sure whats in it and how much of each thing plus you can get MUCH better prices on it and its not difficult if you just do some reading on what to do.


----------



## RobinA (Feb 24, 2012)

*Furry Foodie info*

I have some good information directly from Ayrshire Farm regarding their raw pet food, Furry Foodie.

First, the packages contain what are called "nuggets" but thats because the food is coarse ground, stuffed into a casing, frozen, then sliced and packaged. Nuggets are a convenience when thawing. You can take out as many as you need and they thaw pretty quickly. You can see once thawed the variation. For larger dogs, they have a "stick" size available in Beef flavor only but other flavors have been requested.

Rabbit formulation isn't available for dogs, only cats. 

To answer some of the other concerns: 

Prices reflect what it costs to raise certified organic: certified humane
livestock. These methods of husbandry contribute significantly to the quality of life for the livestock and the taste & wholesomeness of the meat. If you are looking for those quality assurances, they have it. It's a premium product. 

Liver is used because it has essential nutrients and is part of a natural diet, not at all because it is inexpensive. The exact formula is proprietary but it is designed to simulate the natural proportions of muscle meat, organ meat and bone. There is a guaranteed analysis on the package which indicates minimum protein %'s and maximum moisture in the formula, Furry Foodie protein % meets or exceeds competitive brands and the moisture is lower. The food is nutrient dense (meeting the AAFCO standards for a complete meal) and there is no skimping on the muscle meat
in the recipe.

Here's a quote from Ayrshire Farm: "If we could do all single source protein formulas we would, we know how important that is. We do offer it in the chicken for cats and beef for dogs. As we are able to source more ingredients on a large enough scale we will, we cannot offer all options for all sensitivities at this time. The Furry Foodie is not a truly "commercial" product, it is made by our own butchers and the availability of meats and organ meats ebb and flow with our overall product demand. Our customers buy our turkey giblets but not so much the chicken so we have extra chicken liver and hearts (both for essential nutrients) to use in The Furry Foodie. You can imagine how popular Liver & Onions is on our restaurant menu so beef liver is limited at times too...as I said before we cannot make a balanced meal without the liver." 

There is a bunch of information here: The Furry Foodie


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

convenient!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

The one thing I noticed is that some of their forumlas contain veggies. That's a lot of money to pay for veggies. I like premade products that are only meat (ground with bone and organs) and then if you want to add veggies, you can do so without paying the high pricetag.

This is the product I use, I only pay $2/lb.
Natural raw pet food diet, beef | chicken foods for dogs or cats, natural animal nutrition - Southeastern

I realize this isn't organic- but still I can buy organic chicken parts (necks and backs) at my local farmer's market for $2/lb too.


----------

